# Free Masons



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2007)

I watched National Treasure for the third time.It deals with the Knights Templar.the Masons and actually the Shriners who are the highest order of this secret society. My father was a Shriner but when he died I could not get anyone to tell me what it was all about.I know quite a bit of the history of the Knights Templar as they began during the Crusades and they were Masons(actual stone builders) as well.Its a society that included George Washington,Thomas Jefferson and many other well known people and so on, the dollar bill has many of their symbols and Washington,DC is based on the Masons.I inherited a ring from my father who was a serious Mason all I know is he was from one of the Scottish Rites and he did not want my loser brother to have it but Im not allowed to wear his ring as Im not a Mason and a female.I was told some other things but never found out what I really need to know,


----------



## jabbur (Dec 29, 2007)

And you won't find out without joining.  My father is a Mason and my brother, sisters, mother and I were all involved in Eastern Star, Rainbow Girls, and Demolay (masonic groups for women, girls and young boys).  They generally accomplish alot of philantropic services to thier communities.  The specifics however will not be divulged by members.  They even have a rule that they cannot invite anyone to join.  They have to wait for you to approach them for membership.  I know my family has made some life-long friendships through this group as well as continuing to serve our communities even though some of us have let our membership lapse in the press of full-time jobs and young children.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember my father and grandmother discussing me joining the Eastern Stars when I was about 11 it never happened.Im just so curious but just cant get any information from this tight lipped group.I did give my dad a real military 21 gun salute and a Masonic funeral but I was still clueless his funeral by the Shriners was in a strange language. I was also told by his friends that when you join the Military you will advance faster if you are a Mason and if you are in a situtation any where in the world you will be helped as there are Masons all over the world including the middle east etc.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2007)

I know the Shriners operate some of the best burn hospitals in the world for children.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 29, 2007)

I am a De Malay and a 3rd degree Mason. I would never divulge what transpires in my lodge room to any body for any reason.. How ever there are several books on the currant mkt. that will give you some in sites as to what we believe and practise. But not our secrets.  But when you know the secrets of FreeMasonary you will find that they are really not secrets at all but just very good instruction on how to live your life in a righteous manner. Please do not embarrass your self by asking a Mason he will not tell you.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I am a De Malay and a 3rd degree Mason. I would never divulge what transpires in my lodge room to any body for any reason.. How ever there are several books on the currant mkt. that will give you some in sites as to what we believe and practise. But not our secrets. But when you know the secrets of FreeMasonary you will find that they are really not secrets at all but just very good instruction on how to live your life in a righteous manner. Please do not embarrass your self by asking a Mason he will not tell you.


I would never do that as I know better than that ..But I would like to know what to do with my dads ring besides keep it in a drawer. Maby I should join if it was good enough for my dad its good enough for me he joined in the 1950s.All I know is that they are all over the world and will help each other no matter what country you are in with the rings and and secret questions or phrases.I know you should not ask certain questions but how do I know what questions not to ask?My dad wanted me to have his Shriners ring as he knew my brother would abuse it to his advantige.He has one that is plain gold band with a Camel and so on it he has abused it I know for sure.Something about how far have you traveled and so on he is a jerk in my eyes and has no respect for anything but what he can get out of something for nothing for his own selfish benefit.My dad did the right thing by giving me the ring he knew I would not abuse it that was over 11 years ago.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> But when you know the secrets of FreeMasonary you will find that they are really not secrets at all but just very good instruction on how to live your life in a righteous manner.


I am curious then...Why keep something like that a secret? Wouldn't it benefit everyone to publicize something like that to as many people as possible instead of keeping it hush hush?


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 30, 2007)

I have my grandfathers' F. & A. M. apron and have no idea what I should be doing with it.  It is dated 1929.  Any advice of how to treat it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

I





			
				bethzaring said:
			
		

> have my grandfathers' F. & A. M. apron and have no idea what I should be doing with it. It is dated 1929. Any advice of how to treat it?


 
Have it dry-cleaned, and bagged properly. Cherish it along with the memory of your Grandfather who was a good man!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks UB, I will do that.

This grandfather died 5 years before I was a tadpole.  But my grandmother and mother certainly spoke very highly of him.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 30, 2007)

When I was in college there was a girl in the dorms who was becoming the head of whatever Freemason thing is for young ladies of that age.  There were all these protocols, I might be using a wrong term, but she had to learn them.  So she asked me to help her learn them, she was having a problem doing so.

And I got to see all sorts of Freemason stuff. Yeah, I knew it was 'secret' but that only made the stuff more alluring to look at.

Frankly, I was bored to tears.  

Have known a number of Freemasons, including my fil who reluctantly joined at the incessant behest of his uncle.  He only attended very few meetings and was a bit disturbed I think that I knew more about the Masons than he did.

There was nothing weird, just mundane.  But I guess you gotta be there.

The Shriners do a great deal of good.  The hospitals are wonderful and if a bunch of folks want to get together and have a secret society that leads to all the good they do, God bless them.

Just my take on things.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

The order of Rainbow Girls know very, very little about the inner workings of Free Masonry. In fact one could argue....They know nothing!

...And just for clarification the "Shrine" is a Charitable Fraternal Organization committed to community service who Predicate their membership on being a Free Mason. Stated another way..The Shrine is not a part of Free Masonry.

 I just googled Shriners and Free Masonry and got over 800,000 pages each Dosn't sound very secretive to me!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 30, 2007)

JP, I think it would be a fitting tribute to your father for you to explore joining. Although the organization is "secret", I think most of know at least one Mason and it looks to me like a group of people who band together to perform good and charitable works as well as serve as a brotherhood and sisterhood of like-minded people. Besides, how else can you get to know this side of your father?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> JP, I think it would be a fitting tribute to your father for you to explore joining. Although the organization is "secret", I think most of know at least one Mason and it looks to me like a group of people who band together to perform good and charitable works as well as serve as a brotherhood and sisterhood of like-minded people. Besides, how else can you get to know this side of your father?


There is alot I dont know about my dad he died 11 years ago dont know much about his military service but he was every where including Normandy.I also know he was a sharp shooter at one point this is stuff I read in his discharge papers couldn't make sence out of some of it.Uncle Bob from what I understand a Shriner is the highest order after becoming a Mason.Alot of people dont know they started in Medieval England during the Crusades supposedly they may have had something to do with the Holy Grail. Its so interesting even the dollar bill supposedly linked to the Free Masons with the pyramid,the eye I mean isn't it kinda weird to have those symbols on the dollar bill.
When my dad died he was buried in Andersonville National Cemetary he had a Veterans funeral and by the adivise from his friends I also let them give a Masonic Funeral most I could not understand as they spoke in a language I could not understand.
One of his best friends told me that as long as I have his ring I would be helped by any Mason if I ever needed it.Its not the regular Masons ring this one has a camel on one side a star on the other, a crescent and star encrusted with diamonds on the top.I also have his Fez he used to drive one of those silly little cars like they do at parades.   
Writing this makes me really miss him


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Miss McGrew your dad was/is an American Hero, and a exemplary man of the highest degree! You can be proud of him. The ring you describe is a Shriner's Ring. It signifies that he was a Shriner, and also a 32 Degree Mason which was a requirement to join the Shrine Fraternal Organization.

The Masonic Burial Ceremony is spoken in English...unless you are in Germany, then it's German, or if you are in France then French etc. etc. Maybe the sorrow of the hour made it difficult to understand the words. I assure you Masons do not speak some kind of Masonic Tongue! Only the tongue of there native country....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss McGrew your dad was/is an American Hero, and a exemplary man of the highest degree! You can be proud of him. The ring you describe is a Shriner's Ring. It signifies that he was a Shriner, and also a 32 Degree Mason which was a requirement to join the Shrine Fraternal Organization.
> 
> The Masonic Burial Ceremony is spoken in English...unless you are in Germany, then it's German, or if you are in France then French etc. etc. Maybe the sorrow of the hour made it difficult to understand the words. I assure you Masons do not speak some kind of Masonic Tongue! Only the tongue of there native country....


Thanks UB maybe it was me but I swear it was like the man was speaking in tongues.I know he had something to do with the Scottish Rite


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 31, 2007)

For those of you who have family memento of dear ones passed I suggest that you give it back to the lodge he belonged to. Most lodge's I have been in have a display case of aprons, fez, rings, masters hats and so on honoring passed masons/Shriner's.
I have a friend who is a 33rd degree mason and they honor him by having a Christmas dinner for the poor/Seniors, who ever can come to the temple.  And if you can not come they will deliver it to you, this is just a wee bit of what we do


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> For those of you who have family memento of dear ones passed I suggest that you give it back to the lodge he belonged to. Most lodge's I have been in have a display case of aprons, fez, rings, masters hats and so on honoring passed masons/Shriner's.
> I have a friend who is a 33rd degree mason and they honor him by having a Christmas dinner for the poor/Seniors, who ever can come to the temple. And if you can not come they will deliver it to you, this is just a wee bit of what we do


Yes I under understand but why do they keep the women out out of this society.I could never leave my dads ring to the Masons it means too much to me.So tell me is it really true that if I really needed help and I have that ring I will be helped if I really needed it? And is it not true that there are Masons all over the world?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Famous Masons


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey everyone, and hello to you brothers in this thread.  I am a Mason as well Lodge #235 in Georgia.  

Just to clear up some things there are no levels above a 3rd degree master mason.  The higher numbered ranks (4-33) are earned by masons who chose to join the Scottish Rite which is an appendant body of freemasonry.  York Rite is another appendant body.  The higher the number does not mean the higher the "power level" (or how ever you want to put it) instead the degrees of the appendant bodies of free masonry are horizontal.  Meaning that a 32nd degree Scottish rite mason holds no more power than a 3rd degree Master Mason.  All the higher degrees do is allow you to explore more knowledge within the appendant body you have joined.  

Also the 33rd degree in Scottish Rite is a special degree bestowed upon masons who have done Great things for the community.  This degree is not given out lightly (my grandfather was one)  So if you do have a relative that was a 33rd degree know he was truly a great man.

As far as Masonry being a secret society, we are more like a society with secrets the main of which are our modes of recognition.  I would be happy to answer any of your questions feel free to PM me.  

PS: No I won't teach you the hand shake


----------



## mitmondol (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, criniit, I will ask you.
Because I am totally ignorant in the subject.
We, and I mean the general public here, are totally ignorant.
We heard, watched stuff, we think this society is something "weird" or " no good".
Have to admit, I am VERY curious myself!
Ok, questions.

Can you tell us about the "secrets" and why they are that?
Or what the purpose of the organization is?
Or where can we find out more?
Just in case some of us is interested..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

criniit said:


> Hey everyone, and hello to you brothers in this thread. I am a Mason as well Lodge #235 in Georgia.
> 
> Just to clear up some things there are no levels above a 3rd degree master mason. The higher numbered ranks (4-33) are earned by masons who chose to join the Scottish Rite which is an appendant body of freemasonry. York Rite is another appendant body. The higher the number does not mean the higher the "power level" (or how ever you want to put it) instead the degrees of the appendant bodies of free masonry are horizontal. Meaning that a 32nd degree Scottish rite mason holds no more power than a 3rd degree Master Mason. All the higher degrees do is allow you to explore more knowledge within the appendant body you have joined.
> 
> ...


 

Well stated facts Criniit! Thanks for joining in!


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 31, 2007)

Back in 1826 or so, when the first "expose" book in the US was written about the Masons, the secrets were so closely held that the author was allegedly  murdered in an attempt to keep the book from being published.
His wife did it anyway.

If you are really interested, Mason manuals and such are available on ebay. I run across them periodically, and always offer them for sale. It is my hope that someone in the society buys them so they can "go home".


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

mitmondol said:


> Ok, criniit, I will ask you.
> Because I am totally ignorant in the subject.
> We, and I mean the general public here, are totally ignorant.
> We heard, watched stuff, we think this society is something "weird" or " no good".
> ...



Well the thing about ll the TV programs "uncovering the masons" "world domination" all that crap is just a way to get people to watch.  People say we are some global mega power bent on world domination but they only say that because many powerful and influential men have been members of masonry.  Including lot of presidents not only in the US but all over the world, senators, congressmen.  But the masons also have garbage men, deli owners, regular people.  The philosophy of the freemasons is that in the lodge (what we call out meeting place) all men are equal whether king or peasant.  As well as religion and politics are not allowed to be talked about in the lodge.  Kinda makes it hard to plot world domination when were not even allowed to talk about it doesn't it?

As far as secrets...well now that we are in the 21st century with the internet we don't have very many any more.  The one that we guard most closely is our modes of recognition (handshakes, symbols, passwords to recognize each other as masons)   

Freemasonry's stated purpose is to make a good man into a better man. Masonry teaches a system of conduct and attitudes for use in dealing with other people. It also encourages its members to actively seek to better themselves through hard work, dedication, and education. To convey these lessons, symbols and allegories are used. Each of our visual symbols has a meaning which is designed to remind us of some moral or social virtue which we should learn and practice. The stories we tell in course of our three degrees of membership are allegorical and designed to be impressive to the candidate while teaching important lessons. Above all else, Freemasonry is dedicated to the brotherhood of mankind.

In addition to the numerous activities that Masonic lodges conduct on a regular basis to keep their members and their families interested in the fraternity, Freemasons do all kinds of things. Freemasons perform tasks for the benefit of their community. They care for those who cannot care for themselves. And most widely known, they contribute to those less fortunate that themselves. Freemasonry is NOT a charity organization. However, charity is one of the many Masonic virtues which we teach. As a result, members of various Masonic bodies are encouraged to give to those in need. This is done to the tune of $1.5 MILLION EACH DAY, totaling over $500 million in Masonic charity contribution each year.

Oh and if you are looking for reading material I would try Freemasons for Dummies, not joke that book is actually pretty good, it' written by a mason and will teach you the basics of freemasonry for an outsider.


PS: Oh and sorry to any other brothers who I just took the air of mystery from them


----------



## mitmondol (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you very much for your answer!
Especially for the book, I will read it.
This is all fascinating to me.


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

No problem


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

From what I was told Masons are all over the world and if you are a mason and happen to get in a bit of a pickle anywhere in another country and a mason there recognizes you as a fellow mason they will help you if you need it.
So what are the rules regarding the ring, my dad wanted me to have his ring as he knew my stupid brother would wear it although he is not a mason.Some say I can wear on a chain on my neck some dont know for sure.Is it true I would get help should I ever need it from the masons having the possesion of my dads ring.


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

Where the ring on a chain if you want.  Though don't try and pass your self off as a mason we will be able to tell if you are lying almost instantly.  But just like any frat in the world if I see another member that i recognize to be a mason of course I would help him out..we are brothers.

As for wearing the ring..I don' see anything wrong with wearing on a chain, if someone asks just say your carrying on your fathers spirit.  They won't mind.

PS:  Yes there are masons all over the world, our society did not originate in America.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

Well stated again Criniit.

I often use the phrase...The reaL secret of Free Masonry is...It makes good men... better men! 

Also this takes some thought but..."Masonry is a moral science based on an operative art.

Example...Ancient Stone Masons used a common gavel (hammer) to break off the, rough parts of stone, the better to fit the builder's use.(Operative Art) Today when a Mason see a hammer he often thinks and sees the need to divest from his heart and mind all the vices of life...therby making his body a "living stone" for that house not made with hands..eternal in the heavens! (Moral Science)


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

Well said Uncle Bob,

Also if anyone is that interested in the meaning of masonry symbols, then go buy the book morals and dogma by albert pike.  This is the scottish rite book, and the symbolic meanings are those of Albert Pike but it will give you an insight.  Oh and good luck getting through it, its very wordy and several thousand pages long. Took me forever...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

criniit said:


> Where the ring on a chain if you want. Though don't try and pass your self off as a mason we will be able to tell if you are lying almost instantly. But just like any frat in the world if I see another member that i recognize to be a mason of course I would help him out..we are brothers.
> 
> As for wearing the ring..I don' see anything wrong with wearing on a chain, if someone asks just say your carrying on your fathers spirit. They won't mind.
> 
> PS: Yes there are masons all over the world, our society did not originate in America.


It would be kinda hard to pass myself off as a Mason as Im a girl .I understand the Masons started with the Knights Templar in England during the crusades.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> From what I was told Masons are all over the world and if you are a mason and happen to get in a bit of a pickle anywhere in another country and a mason there recognizes you as a fellow mason they will help you if you need it.
> So what are the rules regarding the ring, my dad wanted me to have his ring as he knew my stupid brother would wear it although he is not a mason.Some say I can wear on a chain on my neck some dont know for sure.Is it true I would get help should I ever need it from the masons having the possesion of my dads ring.


 
Yes! Miss McGrew By all means wear the ring around your neck if it makes you feel close to your father. He would be pleased to know the ring (and him) are close to your heart. Yes Masons are taught to be benevolent to each other when found worthy, but not to the exclusion of all Mankind.


----------



## criniit (Dec 31, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> It would be kinda hard to pass myself off as a Mason as Im a girl .I understand the Masons started with the Knights Templar in England during the crusades.



Haha gotcha didn't know you were a girl sorry 

And as far as the origins of freemasonry, that is up for debate nobody is certain.  Though there are several theories.  Here are a couple:

1) Masonry was started in the middle ages i europe when the stone masons (actually stone builders) formed guilds to keep their craft a secret and to control prices and eventually it became more and more a social thing evolving into what Masonry is today.

2) When the Templars were disbanded (i forgot the exact year) it is said that they had found a great treasure under Solomon's Temple in Jerusalem, this theory is backed up because the Templars made this their head quarter and then went on to found the first banking system in the world. (where did they get all the gold to start it?  After all there full name was The Poor Fellow-Soldiers of Christ and of the Temple of Solomon, which they were sworn to a vow of poverty)  Anyway they rose in power and eventually threatened the Pope and the french king, so they were excommunicated and on Friday the 13th 1307 thousands were hung/killed/burned alive (which is where the friday the 13th superstition comes from) and the remaining fled to know one noes.  But legend says that a fleet of ships set ail that day carrying the templar flag and their secret treasure to scotland where the founded the Masons.  This theory is backed up by the Roselyn Church which has symbols from the templars, masons, christianity and muslim all inside it.  This is just all theory and none is proven.

3) Founded by the illuminati as their public wing in order to recruit into their ranks.  This is theory from all the dooms day people out there.  There are hundreds more but those are the more popular theories.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

Also we are told that at the building of King Solomon's temple there were 70,000 Entered Apprentices or bearers of burden (The 1st degree in Masonry) 80,000 Fellow Crafts (The 2nd Degree in Masonry) 3,300 Masters or overseers of work (The 3rd degree in Masonry) and 3 Grand Masters (Who laid out the work for the day)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank UB and criniit.I never wore it on a chain as I did not know for sure if I could.We were very close although I did not see him much as my parents divorced when I was five.I did get to spend 3 weeks of quality time with him(mostly at the American Legion ) a year before he passed.He wanted me to have his ring rather than stupid brother because he knew he would wear it he is walking around wearing a gold band with a camel and some other symbols that dad gave him years before which I dont think he is supposed to.He got busted once as a mason saw the ring and asked if he had traveled far and the idiot could not come back with what ever he was supposed to reply.
Dad gave him the ring I thought I really wanted. I remember him wearing it when I was a little girl he wore it it his whole life I dont think it had anything to do with Masons but it is made of gold with a kinda square top that has a Rampant Lion and a diamond in the corner I really wanted that ring but dad said no that his masons ring was better and he knew Id not dare to abuse it.
So in the end I know he made a wise decision.I think.
I really love the carrying his spirit as we were very alike in many ways.
Now where to find a good and sturdy chain.If I lost it I would be devastated.
Oh, my stupid brother tried really hard to get that ring from me he felt he should have it but no way no how was I giving it up.He did make off with alot off other Masonic things.JERK!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

JP, it sounds like you are really missing your dad right now. Maybe it's something inside you telling you to explore this further. I don't know where your dad lived but if you know the lodge he belonged to, perhaps you could get in touch with someone there and explain all this to them. They might be willing to have any members who knew your dad share some of their memories of him with you. It could be done via e-mail. Also, they might be a very good place to start exploring the idea of joining the women's masonic organization. Also, a visit to a local masonic lodge might help you, too. Good luck and please keep us up. Masons are obviously fascinating to all of us!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

I would advise wearing it under your blouse/shirt/etc. to prevent some Ya-Hoo from snatching it off your neck and making a fast get-a-way to convert it into cash...drugs etc.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 31, 2007)

My mother's father and brothers were all 33rd degree Masons, and Shriners.  (When I was a wee one, the best thing was that we got free tickets to the Shrine Circus, which was always my favorite!) My Aunt June was very high in Eastern Star. I was a Rainbow Girl, but went no farther.  

It's an ancient organization, and as noted, they do lots of good works, but it does take quite a commitment of time and money to be involved.

I'm active in my collegiate sorority's alumnae organization, and that's enough for me, along with the other philanthropies I've chosen.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I would advise wearing it under your blouse/shirt/etc. to prevent some Ya-Hoo from snatching it off your neck and making a fast get-a-way to convert it into cash...drugs etc.


Thanks Uncle Bob thats good advice.I will wear it under my shirt.Dont think I will have much of a problem I can be quite intimidating when I want to be, so I have been told. And I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

You're Welcome!!


----------



## tupperware (Dec 31, 2007)

*You could donate it back to the local Lodge*



bethzaring said:


> I have my grandfathers' F. & A. M. apron and have no idea what I should be doing with it.  It is dated 1929.  Any advice of how to treat it?



I wonder why it was not used at his funeral.

I had a conversation with the Master Of a Local Lodge last week about just this topic.

Often the item and be reissued in memory of the former owner.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 31, 2007)

tupperware said:


> I wonder why it was not used at his funeral.
> 
> I had a conversation with the Master Of a Local Lodge last week about just this topic.
> 
> Often the item and be reissued in memory of the former owner.


 
It was only yesterday that I realized that I have never seen his obituary, which is quite odd.  I have at least 30 obits for my ancestors, and not one for this grandfather.  His surname was Wilkinson, and I am a member of the DAR through this Wilkinson line.  It may take me a bit to get ahold of his obit to see what his funeral was like.  My gut feeling is to keep this apron in the family.  Is that incorrect?  I have a nephew with the middle name Wilkinson and I have a large collection of Wilkinson things that I intended to give to him rather soon.

Can you tell me more about reusing an apron within a lodge?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 31, 2007)

I have 2 8x10 black and white photos taken in the 50s or 60s I cant tell as there is no date one is my dad and a bunch of other guys the ones in the front row wore a fez the other picture they are dressed in their suits as well standing in three rows my dad was the first in the second row, each row they have a rope over their right shoulder linking them to the guys behind the row over their right shoulders as well.So I dont know if I had been born yet or not I was born in 1957


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2007)

Miss Beth...

Probably....The apron you have that belonged to your Grandfather is a "Presentation Apron" It was presented to him on the day/afternoon/evening or night that he received his Master Mason Degree. It may even have the date, his name, and other information about this occasson. This is a very special Apron. It represents a very special time in his Masonic Life. I just don't see how it could ever mean to anyone else what it meant to your Grandfather, and now to your family. It's personalized. I guess my point is... Why would your high school want your class ring back to re-use it??? I've never heard of a lodge wanting a Presentation Apron back, unless they were going to display it along with other "old stuff' ....My advice, keep the Apron in your family. I just gotta believe that is what he would want you to do!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 31, 2007)

It sounds like we have almost enough Brothers here to form a "Cooking Lodge of Research"! I know of at least 3 others who have not chimed in ... one in Australia, one in England and another in the USA. The question is under which Juristriction do we file for it?? 

THE APRON: Like Uncle Bob said ... the apron a man receives when he becomes a Master Mason (3rd Degree) is made of lamb skin. If you look under the flap it will have the name and location of the Lodge, his name, and dates for Initiated, Passed and Raised (the dates he passed the three degrees). Generally, this apron is not used in a members funeral/burial ... the lodge will generally supply a cloth apron for that so that his "presentation lambskin" apron can be retained/preserved by his family. I have the aprons for my G-Grandpa, Grandpa, Dad, and me. They make display cases (unfortunately my catalog is still packed somewhere or I could point you to a good site for them) - like they have flag display cases. Unfortunately - G-Grandpa's and Grandpa's aprons were not stored properly, plus they are old, and will have to undergo some "restoration" work before I can put them into a display case.

THE SHRINE RING: As far as I understand it (and I just talked to the Secretary of my Lodge who is a Shriner) - yes, you can wear it on a chain around your neck. If you know what Shrine Temple your Dad was a member of you can give them a call and ask for a definitive answer - or call a local Shrine Temple in your city/state and ask them. 

SECRET SOCIETY?: Well, if you know it exists because it's existance is not hidden and is more than just myth or hear-say or legend - it's not much of a secret, is it? Walk around town and look at buildings like courthouses, libraries, schools - you'll find a lot of cornerstones with Masonic emblems and other information on them. Do Masons have "secret" ways to identify each other as being a "real" member? Yes. So did the Knights of Pythias, my fraternity (Alpha Phi Omega) - I was engaged to a Tri-Delt once and she never revealed their secrets to me - and I'm sure the Knights of Columbus have a secret or two. 

DEGREES: The Masonic Lodge (aka the Blue Lodge) has only 3 degrees. After the Blue Lodge you can go up to 32nd degree in an appendant body ... one of the Rites - York (Commandry) or Scottish (Supreme Council). 33rd Degree is a very special honor ... it is not earned like the other degrees - it is a very special honor bestowed by peers upon a person who has given some "above and beyond" contribution to the community or society. After the Rites - you can go into the Shrine ... but that doesn't make you any more of a Mason than if you don't.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 1, 2008)

Well said UB. All of the above post are pretty much  on point.  And if the Lady with her fathers ring was to as my help I would what ever I could for her as would all brothers


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I have 2 8x10 black and white photos taken in the 50s or 60s I cant tell as there is no date one is my dad and a bunch of other guys the ones in the front row wore a fez the other picture they are dressed in their suits as well standing in three rows my dad was the first in the second row, each row they have a rope over their right shoulder linking them to the guys behind the row over their right shoulders as well.So I dont know if I had been born yet or not I was born in 1957



The fez is the signature hat of the Shriners.  sounds like that pic is of a bunch of them.....



> DEGREES: The Masonic Lodge (aka the Blue Lodge) has only 3 degrees. After the Blue Lodge you can go up to 32nd degree in an appendant body ... one of the Rites - York (Commandry) or Scottish (Supreme Council). 33rd Degree is a very special honor ... it is not earned like the other degrees - it is a very special honor bestowed by peers upon a person who has given some "above and beyond" contribution to the community or society. After the Rites - you can go into the Shrine ... but that doesn't make you any more of a Mason than if you don't.



I know that.  Both my mom's brothers held the 33rd degree.  My aunt's husbands were 32nd degree.  My mom's best friend was active her whole adult life in both Eastern Star and "White Shrine."  I never really understood the White Shrine.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2008)

Great thread!!!!!!!!!! It is refreshing to read a thread about Free Masonry without the usual Mason bashing.

Loftin #688


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 1, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> THE APRON: Like Uncle Bob said ... the apron a man receives when he becomes a Master Mason (3rd Degree) is made of lamb skin. If you look under the flap it will have the *name and location of the Lodge, his name, and dates for Initiated, Passed and Raised (the dates he passed the three degrees).* Generally, this apron is not used in a members funeral/burial ... the lodge will generally supply a cloth apron for that so that his "presentation lambskin" apron can be retained/preserved by his family. I have the aprons for my G-Grandpa, Grandpa, Dad, and me. They make display cases (unfortunately my catalog is still packed somewhere or I could point you to a good site for them) - like they have flag display cases. Unfortunately - G-Grandpa's and Grandpa's aprons were not stored properly, plus they are old, and will have to undergo some "restoration" work before I can put them into a display case.


 
This is precisely what I have; New Castle (Indiana) Lodge, No. 91, Entered Mar 15, Passed Mar 29, Raised Apr 5, 1929, but no indication of raised to what?  Under his well calligraphed name it says "at his initiation".  This apron is in good condition.  The white leather is supple and lovely and is backed with a linen fabric that is intact with a few age spots.  Who made these aprons? Was/is there a standard pattern?  On the front is a wedgewood blue grosgrain band 1 inch wide and between the band and the leather is an intricate satiny squigly cording.  The tassels are the only part of this apron that shows any wear.

Well this settles it.  I will be sending it to my sisters' son after I am through doing some documentation of it.  Does anyone see a problem with me scanning this apron?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2008)

Miss Beth...he was "raised" to the degree of Master Mason 
Several companys make/made Aprons. They are all basically the same. 
There is no problem, that I can see, with you scanning the Apron.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> The fez is the signature hat of the Shriners. sounds like that pic is of a bunch of them.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know that. Both my mom's brothers held the 33rd degree. My aunt's husbands were 32nd degree. My mom's best friend was active her whole adult life in both Eastern Star and "White Shrine." I never really understood the White Shrine.


There was a bunch of them in first pic I doubt my dad was a shriner yet as he was in the back rows with the rest of the guys.


----------



## Rom (Jan 1, 2008)

someone told me the Masons were equivalent to the Mafia hahahahah boy was i fibbed to or what , strange this post popped up because we were talking about this last nite and i was going to google "Masons" today because i have no idea about it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2008)

Washington&#146;s Washington: Mystery of the Masons &#151; Masonic Founding Fathers


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 1, 2008)

This is incredibly interesting how many famous masons there are you will be quite surprised.Just check the list its amazing. 
Famous Masons A-L


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 1, 2008)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Was/is there a standard pattern?


 
Yes - the apron is basically square with a triangular flap at the top of the apron which generally will be 1/3 to slightly less than 1/2 the height of the apron. 

As Uncle Bob noted - several companies have/do make these. While these are generally pure white lamb skin, some lodges in some states may present an apron trimed in blue when a man is raised to Master Mason. The aprons worn by Lodge officers, or (state) Grand Lodge Officers more especially, can be quite elaborate ... 

It sounds like the apron you have is in excellent condition! I wish Grandma had taken that good of care of GG-pa's and G-pa's aprons. I see no problem with scanning it.


----------



## mitmondol (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh, it is amazing what you find on the Internet !
Spent some time yesterday looking up "stuff".
You can even find the "secrets" or at least that's what some sites claim.
It is very interesting.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jan 2, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> It would be kinda hard to pass myself off as a Mason as Im a girl .I understand the Masons started with the Knights Templar in England during the crusades.


 
Women are allowed to be masons now (so I hear). I just saw something on the history? channel. They interviewed a lot of different cultures, all masons, and it showed that women were allowed to join/participate now.


----------



## criniit (Jan 3, 2008)

Hawkeye16 said:


> Women are allowed to be masons now (so I hear). I just saw something on the history? channel. They interviewed a lot of different cultures, all masons, and it showed that women were allowed to join/participate now.



Nope women can't join Masonry.  It is a "fraternity" after all  

What the program was probably talking about was some of the appendant bodies of masonry that are for women.  Those are not free masons.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> and I'm sure the Knights of Columbus have a secret or two.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

criniit said:


> Nope women can't join Masonry. It is a "fraternity" after all
> 
> What the program was probably talking about was some of the appendant bodies of masonry that are for women. Those are not free masons.


 
Altho women cannot be Masons, my collegiate "sorority," and several other National Panhellenic organizations, are technically fraternities.  They were founded by fraternities for women's membership....


----------

